# Beginner, advice?



## turboguy84 (Nov 13, 2016)

So my girlfriend has never painted before and she showed me this, it's not finished yet but I love it. Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

anyone know that song from rage against the machine "killing in the name of" ? if so - imagine the hook but replace "killing" with "posting".


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Just encourage her to stay with it. One never knows what may happen.


----------

